# Need a cpc position



## lindaayala2019@gmail.com (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello My name is Linda Frano,
I am in need of a CPC position, I feel like I am losing my practice please help me Im currently the Team Lead of billing Department.


----------



## robyn516 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

lvfranco2010@hotmail.com said:


> Hello My name is Linda Frano,
> I am in need of a CPC position, I feel like I am losing my practice please help me Im currently the Team Lead of billing Department.



If you post your resume in the Resume thread and also check the AAPC job board you might have more luck.  Good luck and do let people know what area of the country you are looking for!


----------

